# Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich



## brummer (23. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wollte euch mal meinen Teichbau von Anfang zeigen. Das werden ziemlich viele Bilder...
Deshalb gibt es jeden Tag ein paar 

Von Teichbau hatte ich nicht Ahnung und eigentlich wollte ich nur einen schönen sonnigen Sitzplatz haben. 

Habe gerade noch ein Bild als Anhang gemacht um euch heute schon zu zeigen wie der Teich "fast" fertig aussieht.




 



 



 






Leider gibt es von den Baggerarbeiten nicht so viele Bilder und die wenigen sind von bescheidener Qualität.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Servus Ralf

Schön wieder eine Teichbaug`schicht zu sehen und zu lesen 

Bin schon auf die weiteren Bilder gespannt ...

Du darfst pro Beitrag 20 Bilder hochladen .... 

Bitte, spanne uns nicht so auf die Folter .... :beten


----------



## brummer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Die nächsten Bilder zeigen mal das Auslegen des Vlieses und der Folie.
Die Folie wog 170kg und war 12x12m groß.
Um den Teich vor neugierigen Nachbarn zu schützen haben wir auch ein Zaun aufgestellt.


----------



## brummer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Weiter gehts....

so sah der Teich im Winter 07 aus. Selber Wasser eingefüllt habe ich nicht und so sind scfhätzungsweise 60 tsd. Liter reingeregnet. Die Fläche beträgt ca. 80qm und der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,6-1,7m tief.

Ein paar Fische sind auch schon eingezogen. Ich weiss nicht genau was ich da alles vom Nachbarn bekommen habe aber 90% davon sind wohl Goldfische.


----------



## brummer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Und noch ein paar Bilder...

Weiter gehts mit den ersten Steinen am Teich.
Wer errät wieviel kg Kiesel da liegen?
Die Kieselsteine habe ich nicht gewaschen...deshalb sehen die alle so komisch aus..


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Servus Ralf

Wieviele KG die Steine haben ... 

vielleicht 400 - 500Kg ...

Hast die in 40KG-Säcke gekauft oder sind die mit dem LKW gekommen


----------



## brummer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Moin Helmut,

nee..das waren insgesamt 1,1to. Wollte nur mal zeigen wie man sich beim kaufen von Steinen gründlich verschätzen kann. Deshalb kann ich nur raten sich mal hundert Kilo ins Auto zu packen und dann hat man eine ungefähre Menge. 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Puhhh ... da habe ich mich ganz schön verschätzt


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Wir haben gerade in den letzten Wochen3 1/2 Tonnen Steine gekauft, immer nach und nach abgeholt - das ist eine ganz schöne Menge! Aber da geht doch auch schön was drauf an Steinen, man denkt immer, das müßte reichen, und dann reicht es immer noch nicht! 

Dein Teich gefällt mir aber sehr gut bis jetzt!


----------



## brummer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Noch´n paar Bilderchen,

diesmal von dem oberen Weg.  Fast 1to Kies geschleppt bis ich lange Arme hatte..was macht man nicht alles für den Teich. 
Die ersten Gräser und der große __ Buchsbaum wurde gesetzt.


----------



## brummer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Moin,

ich mal wieder...

heute gibt es ein paar Bilder von dem kleinen Beet, der Treppe, einem Weg und mein kleiner Pavillon hat endlich mal ein Holzdeck bekommen.

Hoffe es gefällt....
Ralf


----------



## brummer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Heute habe ich ein Bilder von der Teich Umgebung. Wenn ich daran zurückdenke...puuhh...wieviel Arbeit das noch macht hatte ich damals nicht gedacht..


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*



> wieviel Arbeit das noch macht hatte ich damals nicht gedacht..



Das ist ja direkt gedichtet! 

Ja, da steckt wirklich unheimlich viel Arbeit drin, aber das ist alles vergessen, wenn es dann mal fertig ist! Und dein Teich sieht wirklich sehr schön aus, jetzt kannst du doch den Anblick richtig geniessen!


----------



## brummer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Okay..weiter gehts..
wie man wurde mittlerweile auch der Steg fertiggestellt. Im Toom Baumarkt war halt Douglasien Holz im Angebot 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## brummer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Ich bin lästig..ich weiss.. neue Bilder


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Ich könnte tausende Bilder von schönen Teichen anschauen! Das wird nie lästig, im Gegenteil, man bekommt doch immer wieder Inspirationen und wird selbst zum Weiterbau motiviert!


----------



## Skopp1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Du sagst es Maja, ich sauge alle Bilder in mich auf  soooo schööööön 

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## brummer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Hallo,

schön das mein Teich doch gefällt..

Heute gibt es mal Bilder vom letzten Herbst/Winter


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Selbst im Herbst ist der Teich sehr ansehnlich!
Und auch da gibt es bestimmt schöne Tage, an denen man noch einen Kaffee draußen trinken kann und den Teich einfach geniessen!


----------



## brummer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Find ich wirklich schön das dir der Teich gefällt, Maja. Es gab im Herbst auch einige schöne Tage und habe tatsächlich Kaffee am Teich getrunken. 

Hier sind noch ein paar Schnee-Bilder gefunden. Kaffeetrinken zu der Jahreszeit wäre mir allerdings zu kalt gewesen...


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Das sieht auch wunderschön aus!

Und statt Kaffee - wie wär es mit einem Glühwein? 

Also wir machen das gerne mit einigen Freunden oder Nachbarn im Winter.
Sonntags mittags wird der Grill angeworfen, es gibt Glühwein und frisches Brot, so zwischen 12  und 15.00 Uhr, nur draußen!!! Mit Musike (Schneewalzer, ja, wir sind ja schon die ältere Generation ) das ist eine Heidenstimmung! Danach gibts drinnen noch nen Kaffee und um 17.00 Uhr gehen alle müde und zufrieden nach Hause! Probier's mal.


----------



## brummer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Moin..

Glühwein könnte ich mal probieren..versprechen tu ich aber nichts..

Weiter gehts mit ein paar Bildern..


----------



## brummer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Und nochmal was blumiges 
Diese Bilder stammen aus dem Frühjahr dieses Jahres


----------



## buddler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

hallo!
sieht ja schon sehr ordentlich aus.respekt.
ich staune nur,dass der rand aus einer lage steine gemauert ist.keine bedenken?
lasse mich schnell auch eines besseren belehren.
gruß jörg


----------



## brummer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Hallo,

die Mauer ist ca. 60 cm hoch und auf Bodenhöhe ist ca 1 m Erde zwischen Folie und Mauer. Das spitzt sich nach oben halt zu.....weisst du wie ich das meine?  Ich habe keine Bedenken das das was schiefgeht.. 

grüße
Ralf


----------



## buddler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

dann hoffen wir mal dass es gut geht.
ich hatte auch vor noch nachträglich einen pflanzenfilter zu bauen und war auch etwas skeptisch,ob eine lage steine ausreicht um den druck zu halten.
aber anscheinend klappt das ja.


----------



## brummer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Hallo,

heute gibt es erstmal die letzten Bilder vom Teich. Der Bachlauf und Pflanzenteich(filter) sind noch die letzten Baustellen.

Danke fürs Lesen und Gucken...
Ralf


----------



## brummer (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Tschuldigung...hab da ein paar aktuelle Bilder die noch loswerden wollte 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## wateryucca (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Toller Teich und super Gestaltung des Umfeldes!!!
Sag mal, was ist das für eine urzeitliche Pflanze auf Bild SAM_0151.JPG (6 von 12) 

LG


----------



## brummer (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Japangarten mit Teich*

Hallo,

das Wäldchen besteht aus Mammutbaum (lat. Name weiss ich mehr) und ca. 8-12 Jahre alt und 60cm hoch.

Grüße
Ralf


----------

